# Snake! Snake! Snake!



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

One of my little friends caught while swimming:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

CUTE!!! I love snakes, and have never seen one of those.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Great to see someone holding one, instead of shooting one!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Many of these harmless snakes are mistaken for copperheads and moccasins and killed here. This does not include those just killed because of what they are. Same thing happens with the brown water snake.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Are they as aggressive as our diamond back water snake is. My son had one for a pet and it bite him several times over the course of a couple of months. We decided to let go and took it down to the river. We opened the box we had him in and he tried to nail us again. He was about 3 foot long. My favorite snakes are the Corn Snake and the Hognose Snake. -- Tex


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The brown water snakes are aggressive if you are bothering them. Those are so nice snakes Tex.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

That is a Northern water snake, and they are essentially the same as the red-belly, diamondback, copper belly, et al. They vary by geography, but are essentially the same snake. All are some species of Nerodia.

Like orcrender said earlier, I grew up hearing this snake identified as a water moccasin. In Indiana they are perhaps the most common snake, maybe even more than the common garter! They are everywhere, their tempers are nasty, and their bites can be nasty from a bacterial standpoint as well. Ironically, babies tame down very quickly (like garters) and become great pets. But because they eat fish and frogs, their stools are ultra nasty!

Don't mean to sound like an annoying know-it-all, but reptiles and amphibians have been my worthless life's study, and is one thing I can offer the forum. I am a creature guy to the marrow of my bones. I wish it was worth something...but alas...tis not.

It is a shame that Indiana passed its recent reptile laws protecting all native species, because these guys are so very common and make BEAUTIFUL bracelets.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooooo...bring me that snake!


----------

